# New Tool Aussie Style : )



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Are you sick of carrying all this crap in your Pockets ???


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I thought it was your new Webber.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

If you are thinking Yes Ben The Painter 

I actually am sick of my pockets full of crap : ) 

Well here it is my latest invention it's two jobs old field tested : ) and it works well

I'm not sure of a Name I'm thinking Crap Pot : ) it comes with a custom hook designed with its own adjustment pulley system which also comes with it's own industrial size carabiner to hold all crap needed and yes they come in other colours : )


Mods I hope I'm not in breach of the forum rules by posting up my Crap Pot : (


Also the Sky Hook can be used by itself it has been tested in the field with three pots but I'm sure you could add the Crap Pot aswell 

Notice how it's universal it can custom fit gutters : ) 


All feed back welcome


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> I thought it was your new Webber.


 G'day CD It's my first day of in 18days and it's 11.30am Sunday Morning and I have the weber on now cooking all day on my Weber to then vacuum seal Meals : ) First session snags aka sausages : ) Then three split chickens and 6 chicken breasts Then last but not least leg of lamb and a roast beef : )


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I love that custom made gutter hook. When I was a cable linesman we used to do the same, use a 5er to hold our tools and hang it off the buckets or the cable line strand. We used some thing called a quicky, strands of wire wrapped around a quick release swivel.

That is a great idea tho Ben for when your scraping and sanding.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> G'day CD It's my first day of in 18days and it's 11.30am Sunday Morning and I have the weber on now cooking all day on my Weber to then vacuum seal Meals : ) First session snags aka sausages : ) Then three split chickens and 6 chicken breasts Then last but not least leg of lamb and a roast beef : )


I am on my way to help you eat all that delicious looking food. I will bring some Canadian maple bacon :thumbup:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> I love that custom made gutter hook. When I was a cable linesman we used to do the same, use a 5er to hold our tools and hang it off the buckets or the cable line strand. We used some thing called a quicky, strands of wire wrapped around a quick release swivel. That is a great idea tho Ben for when your scraping and sanding.



G'day CD 

I used to wear overalls the bib&brace ones for years but last few years I have been wearing shorts and I don't like my pockets full so yeah it worked well : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> I am on my way to help you eat all that delicious looking food. I will bring some Canadian maple bacon :thumbup:


Sounds Good

I wonder what maple syrup would be like over sausages in the weber for the last 1/2 hr it would become like a sticky toffee glaze yuuuuuumy


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Sounds Good
> 
> I wonder what maple syrup would be like over sausages in the weber for the last 1/2 hr it would become like a sticky toffee glaze yuuuuuumy


I had that last night but not on a grill, I pan fried the sausage and when they were just about done I added the syrup. Yes it was real good. I bet even better on the grill.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Love this Forum making fun of other Tools : )

And we have sneaked a BBQ thread In : )

Good work CD and mate that sounds good I still have to try the maple syrup 

I'm just about to take the snags off and put a couple of flat chooks on : )

I have pre cut my vaccy bags ready to suck


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

and Ben, if you cut the right size circular grill grid that fits 3/4 of the way down the bucket, your tools can rest on that and have plenty of room left to pee in it and keep your tools dry. Sort of a Flying Wallendas urinal. :thumbup:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok Snags are of the Grill and Chicken is on 

A few snags made it through for lunch 









A little to plain looking


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Now that looks ok for a sausage sanga just needs onion


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Chicken is on : )


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

looks like your diet has flown out the window brother.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> looks like your diet has flown out the window brother.


 Can't say I didn't try lol

But just spending today prepping dinners as one day on the weber will do two weeks of meals 
Just have to add salad or veggies each night


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ben,

do you live to eat

or 

eat to live ?

(Yah, I know, silly question  )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> Ben, do you live to eat or eat to live ? (Yah, I know, silly question  )


G'day Bill 

Both : ) but putting a meal on the Table for my Wife & Children means allot to me and with both parents working full Time it's sometimes hard to do so : (

So just from today I have enough for maybe two weeks of meals : ) and it's amazing even when defrosted and heated up in the oven you would think it has just come of the BBQ : ) 

No chance during the week like today I had the chicken in for three hours snags in for two 

And now just put a leg of lamb and a Roast Beef which I have never cooked before wish me luck 

I will carve some for tonight's dinner then will slice the rest and vacuum seal maybe another two Meals out of that : ) 

So it's so easy all I have to do is cook some sides like some pasta or salad or veggies and that's super quick : )









Chicken just out of the Weber : )









Just in the weber now : )









That's how I need to be able to make dinner during the week just heat up chicken or Meat in the oven and just add some salad or veggies


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Ben, you are my hero. Don't be surprised if I pop up on your doorstep one day. I will work for food.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> Ben, you are my hero. Don't be surprised if I pop up on your doorstep one day. I will work for food.


G'day PWG

Mate if you ever make it to OZ you are welcome : )

I just took my leg of lamb and roast Beef out of the Weber 

lamb I have done before but roast beef never 
Hope it comes out ok and not to dry : ( it is now wrapped up in foil in my Eski To relax a little : )


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ben i myself love to cook,I'm not that good but im trying.My food is good to me ,lol.I enjoy looking at your food.I belong to the http://perfectmancave.com/forum/index.php 
You would fit right in there.Great bunch of guys and great posts on food.Taking the winter off i have ton of time to cook and post my creations.Here is a few of the threads.Might be agood thing to have these kinds of threads here seeing how we all love to eat.

Whats for breakfast?
http://perfectmancave.com/forum/index.php
Whats for lunch?
http://perfectmancave.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7007&highlight=dinner
Whats for dinner?
http://perfectmancave.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35972&highlight=dinner

The Meat locker (PMC Cookbook)
http://perfectmancave.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=63


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Shakey 

Thanks for the heads up with the ManCave forum that's awsome I was only searching on FB last night 
Searching Manacaves one page come up awsome Mancave pics : ) one day I will have a ManCave : )

Yeah cooking is good I'm no Chef I'm just a guy who likes to Eat plus feed my family my food is just basic stuff but I enjoy it : )


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

I want Ben to cater my birthday this year. What you doing mid October?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I say we have a PT meet and greet and have Ben be our chef. :thumbup:


----------

